# No update on Project 300 for 140day now...



## jussi (Sep 4, 2007)

Would be nice with some update... any at all.. on progress, pics from QC for ex, or some from part arrival or even assembly.. 

..just to have something to droool over, even if its only to hold Me over for the next 140 days 

please! :-!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Wow that's too bad. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

140 days, that's only 20 weeks. Not even half a year ;-)

Thus spoke the man who's been waiting for (nearly) 8 years .....


----------



## phillycheez (Mar 4, 2011)

There's a good chance I sell my Paradive to fund this. 

At 500 being assembled and it doesn't look like 2nd stage pre order will be selling out. I think I will just wait it out. 

I do hope this project doesn't stretch beyond 2018. Looks like it's gonna be a great watch with perfect dimensions. I've been waiting to get my hands on a watch with a sapphire lumed bezel. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## jussi (Sep 4, 2007)

MHe225 said:


> 140 days, that's only 20 weeks. Not even half a year ;-)
> 
> Thus spoke the man who's been waiting for (nearly) 7 years .....


mind U... I'm a plank since 08-08-2010, My friend... just looking for a update..something


----------



## Aceldama (Sep 7, 2013)

While waiting for the pre-order, I picked up my Watcho. I do miss the large triangle, but not the inevitable wait.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

:think: _Patience.... Fellow Travelers ..... Patience.
_
It may have been a '_Long Journey_'.......









(so to speak)

....and the _reward_ is at the end of it.









:think: I'm hoping it won't be much longer.

--- Enjoy Your Time ---

Keep the Faith.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

jussi said:


> mind U... I'm a plank since 08-08-2010, My friend... just looking for a update..something


I hope you noticed the smiley in my original post ..... I'm with you, not "scolding" you..

Time flies and, as it turns out, I lost track. I edited my post to correct / reflect that. I've become a PPO (Prospective Plank Owner) on March 16, 2010 ......


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Wouldn't call it an update but this is currently on MKII's IG live feed.










IG: th3measure


----------



## jussi (Sep 4, 2007)

Exactely what I was asking for 👍 Thank you TheMeasure 🙂


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

jussi said:


> Exactely what I was asking for  Thank you TheMeasure


You're welcome my friend! 

IG: th3measure


----------



## mega (Feb 6, 2013)

Bill had one at the Worn and Wound Windup in NYC. It's awesome. IMO, worth the wait.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

mega said:


> Bill had one at the Worn and Wound Windup in NYC. It's awesome. IMO, worth the wait.


Worth 8 years of waiting .....? :think:

This one is also awesome and from first e-mail to order to "in the house" was less than 3 weeks:









There's more that I want to say and I will do so sometime soon in a separate post, maybe even separate thread.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

MHe225 said:


> Worth 8 years of waiting .....? :think:
> 
> This one is also awesome and from first e-mail to order to "in the house" was less than 3 weeks:
> 
> There's more that I want to say and I will do so sometime soon in a separate post, maybe even separate thread.


Hey they even threw in some genuine Omega Spring Bars with it!

--- Sweet ---

:-d


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Currently on MKII's IG live story.










IG: th3measure


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

TheMeasure said:


> Currently on MKII's IG live story.
> 
> IG: th3measure


:think: I seem to recall reading a previous post where Yao described having one vendor produce the hands, but having to forward the hands to another vendor for application of the lume. I think that's what the card is for - used as a carrier or holder for the hands when they are sent to the vendor that applies the luminous material....

Thanks for keeping us up to date! :-!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

You guys are welcome. Hopefully it helps to pass some time.

I was wondering what that paper was for? I too recall seeing it in the past but I forgot the purpose.



OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: I seem to recall reading a previous post where Yao described having one vendor produce the hands, but having to forward the hands to another vendor for application of the lume. I think that's what the card is for - used as a carrier or holder for the hands when they are sent to the vendor that applies the luminous material....
> 
> Thanks for keeping us up to date! :-!


IG: th3measure


----------



## MKIISRVC (Sep 20, 2016)

The paper is watch paper. It's special paper designed not to tarnish or lint off on any parts contained in it when wrapped. The punched cards are hand cards. This helps us during the quality control process to minimize touching the hands and gives us the best chance of not increasing the scrap rate during the quality control process by our hand.

Best,
Jim @ MK II



TheMeasure said:


> You guys are welcome. Hopefully it helps to pass some time.
> 
> I was wondering what that paper was for? I too recall seeing it in the past but I forgot the purpose.
> 
> IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Update on the new MKII site from 2.10.18

Project 300 Update | 2.10.18



> This is way overdue mostly because I had to find time to figure out the new site. (I was told not to touch anything by the designer  so I had to find time to be "taught" to use to the new system.) So here is a quick update as I have to write two more of these this morning:
> 
> 
> Dials: We have completed the QC of the date and non-date dials and we have enough parts on hand for all of the Plankowners and the Pre-order customers
> ...


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

TheMeasure said:


> Update on the new MKII site from 2.10.18
> 
> Project 300 Update | 2.10.18


That's quite an interesting update..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

JLS36 said:


> That's quite an interesting update..


Yes, and, as always, "interesting" is left open for interpretations.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

From MKII's IG.










IG: th3measure


----------



## SAZ2301 (Mar 22, 2018)

Erstwhile in Fargo. Love this bit all about the QC guys no point rushing things ;-)
I will apologize in advance if this update raises obvious questions that I haven't addressed here. I usually take more care when writing these but there's a lot of QC work to do and talking about it won't get it done. In addition, QC work requires a lot of concentration so I am diving quite deep into these parts and rarely coming up for air during our 7-day schedule.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

TheMeasure said:


> From MKII's IG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that considered an update?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> Is that considered an update?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I wouldn't consider it an update as the "updates" are usually posted on MKII's site under News. I saw it on MKII's IG story page (which these short videos have an expiration) and thought I'd post it here for the MKII fam.. I know not all WUS members are on IG.

IG: th3measure


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

TheMeasure said:


> I wouldn't consider it an update as the "updates" are usually posted on MKII's site under News. I saw it on MKII's IG story page (which these short videos have an expiration) and thought I'd post it here for the MKII fam.. I know not all WUS members are on IG.
> 
> IG: th3measure


Definitely a fair reason to share.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MKIISRVC (Sep 20, 2016)

TheMeasure said:


> I wouldn't consider it an update as the "updates" are usually posted on MKII's site under News. I saw it on MKII's IG story page (which these short videos have an expiration) and thought I'd post it here for the MKII fam.. I know not all WUS members are on IG.
> 
> IG: th3measure


More exciting pics coming soon!!

Best,
Jim @ MK II


----------



## MKIISRVC (Sep 20, 2016)

TheMeasure said:


> I wouldn't consider it an update as the "updates" are usually posted on MKII's site under News. I saw it on MKII's IG story page (which these short videos have an expiration) and thought I'd post it here for the MKII fam.. I know not all WUS members are on IG.
> 
> IG: th3measure


More exciting pics coming soon!!

Best,
Jim @ MK II


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

MKIISRVC said:


> More exciting pics coming soon!!
> 
> Best,
> Jim @ MK II


Thanks Jim! Can't wait.. super excited for my P300!

IG: th3measure


----------



## omega600 (Jun 29, 2012)

FWIW, I inquired with Bill and the team since I had an indication the P300's would start shipping in 1Q18. I was politely, as always, informed that shipping for the pre-order folks would be towards year end 2018. Better keep watching my cholesterol numbers...

Cheers,

Frank


----------



## SAZ2301 (Mar 22, 2018)

How is it possible that a watch can take this long to come to fruition when basically it as a watch with bought in parts that are assembled. Am I missing something here? Someone please enlighten me.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

SAZ2301 said:


> How is it possible that a watch can take this long to come to fruition when basically it as a watch with bought in parts that are assembled. Am I missing something here? Someone please enlighten me.


Combination of Bill's fanatical attention to detail (colours, proportions, fonts, etc.) and the resulting need to go back and forth with parts suppliers to get the parts he needs to realize his vision and to get the quality that he demands. People pay for the end result, which so far have been watches that are truly works of art. None of his watches sell for less than he sold them for on the used market and there is a reason for this.

So, Bill's watches really are not a bunch of parts that are bought off the shelf and then assembled. Bill spends a long time perfecting the designs and then more time going back and forth with parts suppliers to get his design vision realized, then more time QC'ing the parts, etc. Is it right that people on the pre-order are still waiting while other models have been developed and released during the Project 300's development period? Maybe not, but Bill has alluded to the Project 300 being particularly complicated a number of times. It's worth keeping in mind that he is a one-man operation when it comes to R&D.

Having said the above, if you don't have the patience for the long wait, spend your money elsewhere and buy a MKii used when the model that you are interested in comes up for sale.


----------



## SAZ2301 (Mar 22, 2018)

Darwin of course there a bunch of parts bought of the shelf he doesn’t make any of them himself and there is no design so to speak because it as a homage copy whatever you want to call it to a classic design by Omega. The parts could be from the same place that Borealis and Helson got there’s from nobody knows. But I know if I had to wait 8 years for a watch it would leave a very bitter taste in my mouth. It can not possibly take that long.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Darwin said:


> Combination of Bill's fanatical attention to detail (colours, proportions, fonts, etc.) and the resulting need to go back and forth with parts suppliers to get the parts he needs to realize his vision and to get the quality that he demands. People pay for the end result, which so far have been watches that are truly works of art. None of his watches sell for less than he sold them for on the used market and there is a reason for this.
> 
> So, Bill's watches really are not a bunch of parts that are bought off the shelf and then assembled. Bill spends a long time perfecting the designs and then more time going back and forth with parts suppliers to get his design vision realized, then more time QC'ing the parts, etc. Is it right that people on the pre-order are still waiting while other models have been developed and released during the Project 300's development period? Maybe not, but Bill has alluded to the Project 300 being particularly complicated a number of times. It's worth keeping in mind that he is a one-man operation when it comes to R&D.
> 
> Having said the above, if you don't have the patience for the long wait, spend your money elsewhere and buy a MKii used when the model that you are interested in comes up for sale.


What parts would take 8 years? The movement is pre assembled. The case was chosen. So you are talking bezel, hands and dial? We are saying that can't be completed in a year or less?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

SAZ2301 said:


> Darwin of course there a bunch of parts bought of the shelf he doesn't make any of them himself and there is no design so to speak because it as a homage copy whatever you want to call it to a classic design by Omega. The parts could be from the same place that Borealis and Helson got there's from nobody knows. But I know if I had to wait 8 years for a watch it would leave a very bitter taste in my mouth. It can not possibly take that long.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Copy is by no means the appropriate term. If you read a bunch of threads on similar styled watches. The design was given to omega by the MOD. Thus the design is not a omega. Homage is the correct term.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

JLS36 said:


> Copy is by no means the appropriate term. If you read a bunch of threads on similar styled watches. The design was given to omega by the MOD. Thus the design is not a omega. Homage is the correct term.


The MOD did not give Omega the design, they provided the _specifications_ for the watch. The design clearly came from Omega.

The MOD issued divers from Rolex, Omega, Precista and CWC. All of them met the specifications for DEF STAN 66-4 (WATCH, WRIST, DIVERS) but they clearly have different design cues and are easily distinguishable from one another.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

very cool i just learned about this in another post by docvail, find the military watches interesting.



Quartersawn said:


> The MOD did not give Omega the design, they provided the _specifications_ for the watch. The design clearly came from Omega.
> 
> The MOD issued divers from Rolex, Omega, Precista and CWC. All of them met the specifications for DEF STAN 66-4 (WATCH, WRIST, DIVERS) but they clearly have different design cues and are easily distinguishable from one another.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey folks, I had to unapprove a few posts due to various rule violations. As a gentle reminder:

_1) this forum is for discussion of Bill Yao's watches, his design philosophy, MKII as a watch company, but it is NOT a forum for discussion/speculation about Bill's business plans or philosophy, discussion/complaints about delays and delivery dates. Bill set up this forum to give people a place to discuss the watches, not to provide a forum for criticism of how he runs his business._

Thank you for your understanding and cooperation.

Brad


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

It's clear now


----------



## Omegatron24 (Mar 3, 2014)

I own a cherished Nassau and used to own a Hawkinge (which I liked, but didn't keep) and am a big fan of Bill and his work. I've never, however, been a plank owner. I'm curious, do plank owners put up the entire cost of the watch or just a portion initially? I bought into the Project 300 in 2016, so far later than most. I have no problem putting up a refundable $850 a waiting for a long time, but now that I've had to commit the rest of the money, I'm nearly $1700 in, non-refundable. So I'm kind of hoping for more regular updates, that being the case. But...maybe this just puts me in the same boat now as plank owners??? Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## robmillersdg (Oct 6, 2006)

Any other news?


----------



## Aceldama (Sep 7, 2013)

Omegatron24 said:


> I own a cherished Nassau and used to own a Hawkinge (which I liked, but didn't keep) and am a big fan of Bill and his work. I've never, however, been a plank owner. I'm curious, do plank owners put up the entire cost of the watch or just a portion initially? I bought into the Project 300 in 2016, so far later than most. I have no problem putting up a refundable $850 a waiting for a long time, but now that I've had to commit the rest of the money, I'm nearly $1700 in, non-refundable. So I'm kind of hoping for more regular updates, that being the case. But...maybe this just puts me in the same boat now as plank owners??? Thanks for the clarification.


Just keep in mind that a refund is not an option after your 2nd payment. I ran into this with the Keywest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegatron24 (Mar 3, 2014)

yeah, i guess that was my point - if we've gotten to the point of asking for the remaining balance and its now non-refundable, hopefully thats an indication that we are getting close to assembly and delivery. But perhaps its wishful thinking. I don't know since this is my first 1/2 now 1/2 later MKii experience.


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

Omegatron24 said:


> I own a cherished Nassau and used to own a Hawkinge (which I liked, but didn't keep) and am a big fan of Bill and his work. I've never, however, been a plank owner. I'm curious, do plank owners put up the entire cost of the watch or just a portion initially? I bought into the Project 300 in 2016, so far later than most. I have no problem putting up a refundable $850 a waiting for a long time, but now that I've had to commit the rest of the money, I'm nearly $1700 in, non-refundable. So I'm kind of hoping for more regular updates, that being the case. But...maybe this just puts me in the same boat now as plank owners??? Thanks for the clarification.


In the projects I've participated in (Kingston, Key West), Plank owners put a down payment in early on, the later the second payment after the design phase. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.

Non-refundable? I haven't followed Project 300, but in the other projects people were able to bow out and release their position up to a late point. If you really want to eject, contact Bill directly.


----------



## Aceldama (Sep 7, 2013)

I did. I was told no by Bill:

...sorry but after you submit your final payment the order is not refundable per the terms noted on the ordering page.


----------



## Omegatron24 (Mar 3, 2014)

To be clear, I don't at all want my money back. I'm happy to hang in and get the watch! But was just looking for some insight into whether or not asking for second payment was a clear indication of where things are at, based on history that I'm not privy to...


----------

